# Just had HSG



## Lollyj (Jul 28, 2013)

Just had HSG today and they have found nothing wrong. I know that is good news but I feel really down. Feel like after 18 months of TTC we are still nowhere. I know this must seem really ungrateful given all the lovely ladies on here who have issues that have been identified and are struggling bravely through them. I just feel so lost!   Sorry for just coming on to be a bit whiney!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can imagine it's hard, but a hsg only tells you if you have tubal issues. Only a lap can rule out endo, and a scan for cysts/fibroids and a hysterescopy for uterine issues. If you have already had all these things and no problems with SA or hormones then there is an unexplained board where you will find some useful information.

Good luck x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lolly, try and think positively, thats one thing thats now been ruled out - keep chasing your gp for further tests..... glad you've had the all clear - but the not knowing is a killer - hugs
Sheila


----------

